# anyone here a massage therapist?



## bluesky65 (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you work in your home or do you travel? What do you charge? Did you have any problems with clients. Any info you can give would truly be appreciated.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not, but have friends who are. One works out of her own office and also has hours at a local chiropractor's office. I think she charges $60 an hour. She is planning to move her own office into her house, when the remodeling is done. Others have similar setups, at a similar price, $50 to $60 an hour for a full hour. They usually don't travel because of hassle of moving their table.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

pm me..your box is full..and I'll tell you anything I can. I was a massage therapist for 20 yrs till the body wore out.Do you have any training? That is your first hurdle. It requires and costs a lot more to get trained these days than it used to. Most states require licensure and the national license is the best one to go for as many states will accept that.

PQ


----------

